# Marine Electronics For Dummies



## Bluesmoods

Last summer my family purchased a brand new Catalina 350. It was an exhilarating experience and we absolutely love our boat, but there were times when the boat-buying process became a bit overwhelming for me. If you have ever owned a boat you already know that just about everything you want to buy to put on your boat costs hundreds of dollars. 

Ordering most of the options through the dealer triples that cost. Of course, their price includes installation, but with a little experience and the right contacts I felt confident that I could equip my own boat in the after-market and save thousands of dollars in the process. Great in theory, but pretty soon there I was with dozens of electronics shipping cartons in my foyer. 

Before I continue let me backup to the buying process that launched a multi-million dollar internet buying service. I knew I wanted to be able to sail my boat offshore and safety was my top concern. With young children on board and a decade since my last good sailing experience, I was committed to equipping my boat with state-of-the art marine electronics. That being determined, I began the buying process surfing the internet for more information on products, pricing, capabilities and compatibilities. I soon realized that in order to get the right product at a reasonable price I had to brush up on my boat lingo. I combed articles and manufacturers’ websites. I talked to the maintenance guys at my marina. I bent the ear of the BoatUS store manager, who I had luckily befriended just before the process began. All told the process took a full work week’s worth of time and I still had to rely on a little luck to make sure it all came together in the end.

Back to my foyer. I felt pretty drained of energy after the buying process as described above, and now I sat staring at a stack of boxes worth over $10,000.00, looking at the prospect of beginning a whole new process of networking, finding the right resources and lining them all up to work in harmony. Five weeks later my boat was fully equipped, no unsightly wires showing, a beautiful display at the helm, and only two minor warranty issues to deal with (both of which ended up taking almost six months to get handled due to slow dealer response) 

One would think I had had enough but I was just getting started. Instead of being fed up with the process I saw a wonderful opportunity to utilize my knowledge and commitment to service in helping other boaters through the rough waters of purchasing and installing marine electronics. I absolutely love saving money myself, but it is almost a bigger thrill not only saving my customers money, but providing that much needed but hardly ever found commodity – service! Everything Boats For Less (www.EB4L.com)is designed as a boater to boater buying service with no fees. 

Let''s all do this together and take the industry by storm!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i forgot to mention that this type of posting is very rude
eric


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The same message has popped up on Catalina web-site, verbatim. Not well received there either. I believe that this might be written by a marine electronic dealers wife.
Really don''t appreciate the infomercial.
JJ


----------



## Bluesmoods

No, I think it was written by the electronic dealer (it is a women and I did Buy a Furuno Navnet system and was quite pleased. 

As a Woman business owner myself, I am Glad this forum exists so we can all find out about what is going on in the industry. There have been real "ads" on here from time to time. I agree, I do not like those too much either. I have no problem with this. 

I can''t believe that in 2003 one would assume just because a business story was written by a woman one would think it is the Owners wife!! Come on now you should know better than that!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am not implying that a woman cannot have a business; I was given a rough time when I entered my formerly male profession 20 plus years ago; However, in the case of Joanne who is trying to seem like a litle naive entering the world of boat electronics--give me a break. This is an exact copy of her posting on the Benehuntalina website. On there, you have the advantage to compare her date of delivery of boat, geographical location etc to someone named Andy, who admits to being a former boat salesman who is now starting up a marine electronics business. I still object to anyone using the forums to advertise their business, and I think Joanne, whether she is doing the business, or her spouse, is being a little less than candid on her business expertise.
JJ


----------



## randyrhines

so is there in existance at some reasonable price , All in one, chartplotter, wind direction, speed, depth available, for 36 ketch????


----------



## Stumble

randyrhines said:


> so is there in existance at some reasonable price , All in one, chartplotter, wind direction, speed, depth available, for 36 ketch????


This thread is 10 years old. Marine electronics have come a long ways since then.


----------



## randyrhines

Well lol any suggestions?


----------



## randyrhines

I dont wanna surf any more marine electro sites , spend another 30 hours reading technical stuff , electro blogs. i want to replace, my ageing standard horizon, speed log, depth sounder, and wind direction and speed, I want to buy a package that includes all the above and i will install it myself.
if i can get a chart plotter for the great lakes in addition , i would appreciate an opinion , actual user feedback , where to find any package deals. thanks guys


----------



## randyrhines

Stumble said:


> This thread is 10 years old. Marine electronics have come a long ways since then.


cmon Greg no holding out , give it up bro .....and....


----------



## Stumble

What's a reasonable price, what capabilities do you want vs need, what size boat, how gifted are you at setting up electronics, all playa. Part.


----------



## randyrhines

Stumble said:


> What's a reasonable price, what capabilities do you want vs need, what size boat, how gifted are you at setting up electronics, all playa. Part.


Need: wind speed direction, depth, boat speed, $1,500 including sensors
Want chartplotter Great Lakes, $1,000.
Possible later expand 
Abilities: can rewire a 12 volt boat system from scratch.
36' ketch
Thanks randy


----------



## Stumble

Ray marine st60 plus pack is $1,500. And includes three displays and all three transducers. Adding a matching chartplotter runs from a few hundred bucks to a thousand depending on size. 

Fully expandable with their entire line of stuff from autopilots to FLIR cameras.


----------



## randyrhines

Stumble said:


> Ray marine st60 plus pack is $1,500. And includes three displays and all three transducers. Adding a matching chartplotter runs from a few hundred bucks to a thousand depending on size.
> 
> Fully expandable with their entire line of stuff from autopilots to FLIR cameras.


thank You Greg this is much appreciated! All my best, this new Year!


----------

